# brauche hilfe bei einen script



## digitus (10. September 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

kann mir einer mit einen Shell Script weiter helfen?

den Script brauche ich für einen CubeRevo Linux Receiver und zwar soll Monat und Jahr des Systems überprüft werden und wenn das Jahr+Monat älter als bestimmter Wert dann soll es geändert werden.

habe was zurecht gebastelt (bitte nicht lachen) bin kein echter Programmierer alles über www zusammen gesucht:


```
fakedate=20111231
origdate="`date +%Y%m%d | grep '100%'`"

if  [ "$origdate" < "$fakedate" ] ; then
    date +%Y%m%d -s &fakedate
    echo "fake date set to &fakedate" 
fi
```


----------



## Bratkartoffel (11. September 2011)

Hi,

ganz fix, ohne mir das genauer anzusehen:
Die Zeile 2 wie folgt abändern:

```
origdate=`date +%Y%m%d`
```

Ausserdem werden Vergleiche, wie größer und kleiner, in der Shell nicht mit den Symbolen, sondern wie folgt gemacht:

```
if  [ "$origdate" -lt "$fakedate" ] ; then
```
Zu den Operatoren kannst dich hier weiter schlau machen 


Gruß
BK


----------



## dee0x400 (12. September 2011)

Hi,

die & zu $ und bei mir (debian) kann ich mir die Angaben beim setzen sparen.


```
#!/bin/bash

fakedate="20111231"
origdate=`date +%Y%m%d`
 
if  [ "$origdate" -lt "$fakedate" ] ; then
    "date -s $fakedate"
    echo "fake date set to $fakedate" 
fi

exit 0
```

Denk auch an evtl. benötigte root-Rechte.

Gruß
dee


----------

